# Goodna, Redbank Plains, Redbank, Wacol



## Dexter

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone here live or used to live in one of these areas (south of Brisbane)? Just wondering what the opinion is on these in Brisbane and if you would recommend these areas.


----------



## Wanderer

Dexter said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone here live or used to live in one of these areas (south of Brisbane)? Just wondering what the opinion is on these in Brisbane and if you would recommend these areas.


Not too familiar with that area of Brisbane or the outer SSW suburbs as it is and still be some relatively less densely populated areas and maybe one reason for putting some undesirables out there - Pedophiles to share housing complex
Also Wacol Prison out that way and if you're thinking of commuting into the CBD, the Ipswich Motorway can be pretty hectic from what I can understand - traffic density always in the news and a large controversial new section planned or even under construction.
The other thing re living out that way is that brisbane summers can be a bit trying as it's far enough from coast to not get good sea breezes and you're even further from the sea out there.


----------



## gismo

Hi Dexter,

I lived in that area 20 years ago and bought into the area knowing it's reputation at that time, but in my opinion it wasn't so different to some other city outer fringe areas. I wanted to get my own place and not be in heavy debt to a bank but still have good access to Brisbane, and my parents were living further west so it was a locational decision for me to buy there. Also work was within a 10 km bike ride which was probably the clincher for me. 
I lived there for just a few years before moving overseas which is where I still am. 

I didn't have any real troubles where I lived but I knew there were some less desirable areas that were to be avoided. 
Housing prices have since gone up 5 times since then, and for the same money I'd probably look at other areas especially toward the north eastern unless there are other reasons to be buying into the area. Reputations do change so it would be interesting to hear what the current reputation of that area is. Generally pockets like Collingwood Park had a good reputation but access to public transport there is poor. I think areas close to stations will improve more quickly.


----------



## Dexter

Thanks Gismo,

I looked at some north eastern suburbs and prices seem to be higher than around Redbank and Goodna. I am looking at the area from investor's perspective. I am just afraid if all that Ipswich area isn't something like Sydney's Liverpool and Campbelltown - where nobody wants to live as it is far from everything and not considered to be really safe.


----------



## gismo

There's been a lot of change in Ipswich over the past few years but it's hard for me to let go of its old image. Places do change and there's a lot of nice old houses in Ipswich and the city has a long history which helps give the city some soul but I still think it's a few years away from loosing the stigma attached to the area. Still I don't think I'd want to live there again unless I was situated there for work. It is fairly convenient and house prices are better than many other areas. Generally the more expensive areas are more desirable and the cheaper areas you have to question why it's cheap....perhaps use price as your guide.


----------



## Dexter

Thanks Gismo once again. 

My choice is basically between a new or a few year old home in Brisbane/Ipswich or a old unit in Sydney Inner West (of course for investment purposes). Rental return is higher in Sydney but price is likely to increase more in Brisbane as homes usually grow faster than units. Also, in case of home there is no strata charge and since this is a new home, depriciation cost can be claimed off your tax. I am targetting inexpensive but good properties which you could possibly rent out. That's why I am not into crossing into a certain price level.


----------



## Wanderer

Dexter said:


> Thanks Gismo once again.
> 
> My choice is basically between a new or a few year old home in Brisbane/Ipswich or a old unit in Sydney Inner West (of course for investment purposes). Rental return is higher in Sydney but price is likely to increase more in Brisbane as homes usually grow faster than units. Also, in case of home there is no strata charge and since this is a new home, depriciation cost can be claimed off your tax. I am targetting inexpensive but good properties which you could possibly rent out. That's why I am not into crossing into a certain price level.


You never know, the great Ausssie housing market may eventually burst somewhat.
I read a few years back that ratio of average house price to average annual wage here was about 6:1 whereas US/Canada it was closer to 3:1, maybe even lower now what with Fanny Mae and Freddy Mac and they even have R/E agents in Florida taking UK/European people on investment tours.
Perhaps it has been our continual immigration and want of people to have bigger and bigger houses that keeps prices so high!
Have you thought of an ADF housing investment for they have had a program of getting people to purchase new housing and lease it back on long term leases.
No agents, no rental vacancies, no maintenance etc.
http://www.dha.gov.au/


----------



## Dexter

Thanks Wanderer,

This is undoubtedly yet another option worth considering.


----------

